# Money saving tips for canadians



## canadasaver (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys,


I'm starting this thread to make a community of "Money-saving new Canadians"After immigration, I realized that life isn't as easy here as it seemed back home. You have to work day in and day out to make a living. But what I found out is that you can save a great deal of money if you are smart and know how to save money. 
Smart shopping and a bit of effort on our end can save us extra bucks to enjoy family-time over the weekend !


----------



## canadasaver (Jan 5, 2012)

canadasaver said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I'm starting this thread to make a community of "Money-saving new Canadians"After immigration, I realized that life isn't as easy here as it seemed back home. You have to work day in and day out to make a living. But what I found out is that you can save a great deal of money if you are smart and know how to save money.
> Smart shopping and a bit of effort on our end can save us extra bucks to enjoy family-time over the weekend !


So, I urge all Canadian friends to keep this thread alive by sharing and money-saving ideas and daily deals they come across. Smart shopping and a bit of effort on our end can save us extra bucks to enjoy family-time over the weekend 

:clap2:


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you responding to your own post?


----------

